# AWD White Price Difference



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Ordered two weeks ago at the time price was $49,190.00 before down payment no FSD just AWD White and Aero Wheels, just looked and the price is now 47,990.00 (if I am looking at this correctly?) assuming I am correct and I have not taken delivery yet what is Tesla’s policy? I usually don’t question but $1,200.00 savings pays taxes and registration.

Thank you

Mark


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

In the past, if you haven't accepted delivery yet, Tesla will give you the option to go with new features & pricing. In this case, I don't believe any features changed, so they should just update you to the new pricing.


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Thank you for the response my delivery rep. Responded and stated the same, the reason I do not see the updated price is because my VIN has not been assigned yet so my portal has not been updated.


----------



## RD88 (Sep 2, 2019)

They changed white to be the free colour, rather than black. I don't recall the date.


----------

